# Shaving



## Saudade (Aug 12, 2009)

Well it's been a long couple of months and beardy has grown quite big!
However I have to shave it all off tonight.

So here's my first pic, Full beard, looking quite pale and bemused.







Beardy and che moustachio.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay so here we go some progression shots


What I like to call the Kentucky Colonel:





Mutton chops!:





Mr. Darcy:





Shaven (Also known as Employable):






So it appears that yes a face does exist under my beard, though it was speculated that the lost city of Atlantis, another beard or even god was hidden under there.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)

ha! awh... good luck looking for atlantas.
lol. my brother also has a beard, but not as big! 
why did you shave it off????


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 12, 2009)

I was momentarily horrified when I saw the mutton chops. What brought on the shaving?


----------



## Saudade (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a drama performance tomorrow which requires me to be clean shaven.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 12, 2009)

I think you should have kept the pork chops.   I hate shaving, but don't like the idea of more than two days facial hair on me, so I do it. The Gillette Mach 3 razor blades work ok for me. When I was younger, I used a Remington electric, but I went old-style several years ago, and really prefer it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2009)

I really think you look so much nicer clean shaven. The difference is very dramatic.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 12, 2009)

che to darcy in one post! what did lady lucy think of a beard?


----------



## Saudade (Aug 12, 2009)

Lady Lucy loved the beard, she used to groom it, originally she'd pull out chunks but now she just grooms.

She'll be very angry that it's gone.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 12, 2009)

:roflmao: bad bun dad taking away a bun's fun. you'd better have a nice juicy carrot ready as a treat


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 12, 2009)

Awwww! The beard was awesome!! LOL


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 12, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Awwww! The beard was awesome!! LOL


Yeah I think so too lol!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2009)

How is it that all bizarrely interesting threads start with Saudade or Gordon... ?
I tend to look, then look away, then my curiosity gets the better of me  

Maybe I ought to post a stage by stage shaving of my legs  While eating my favourite cookie.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL Autumn!!!!


----------



## Saudade (Aug 12, 2009)

ARGH! *&^*^%^%^(*^*^%$$!
My chin's so cold now


----------



## Aina (Aug 12, 2009)

Aww, I liked the Mr. Darcy look myself. But this thread was hilarious. I literally laughed out loud. You look better clean shaven though.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL Autumn. I'm sure some would take a peek.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2009)

It would sear your retinas:nerves1
Scarred for life


----------



## Saudade (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm considering growing it out again, down to my belly button, publicise it massively, then get donations and donate 70% of the donations to a charity.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Awwww! The beard was awesome!! LOL


Ditto! Which is funny I usually don't like them.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL - you are all too funny.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha, I love dudes with beards! Not like full on Santa beards, but the cute scruffy ones I love. 

Says the woman with a wife, LMAO.


----------



## Spring (Aug 14, 2009)

Next time grow out some dreadlocks too and you could totally pull off a John Butler..







:biggrin:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 15, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *SunnyCait wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awwww! The beard was awesome!! LOL
> ...



Ditto. Ditto. Ditto!! Haha. 

I like the 'bemused' pic. haha. 

Emily


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 16, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> Next time grow out some dreadlocks too and you could totally pull off a John Butler..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He's my 2nd husband! He even looked right at me at one of his shows...I almost asked him to marry me then :inlove:.


----------



## Spring (Aug 16, 2009)

:shock:! You saw him live? AHHH!

I've been dying for him to come for a show around here, definitely one of my top ones I need to see live!

And I wouldn't of hesitated to pop the question right then and there!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 16, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> :shock:! You saw him live? AHHH!
> 
> I've been dying for him to come for a show around here, definitely one of my top ones I need to see live!
> 
> And I wouldn't of hesitated to pop the question right then and there!


OHHH YEAH! I saw him last fall at an outdoor amphitheater in the tall pine trees of chilly Flagstaff, AZ...it was basically in the middle of the woods...the mood was very relaxing, but upbeat! My only complaint was that there was a bit too much pot being smoked all around me :rollseyes.

I am dying for him to come back here. He said he just loved Flagstaff....so I am hoping he will come back.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 16, 2009)

I think you look better with the beard!!


----------

